# *******NEW******** Rocky Mountain Flatland



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

New Rocky mountain flatland









here is a link to someone actually covering Eurobike.
https://dirty-pages.net/

AND
I know we've all seen it but this guy got a rad shot of the new M6, so everyone check out his site.. he has a ton of other great Eurobike shots as well.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Some people will poo poo it, but Rocky doesn't do designs to fit a mold, except for the molds they've made... I think it's sick for one. :thumbsup:


----------



## S_Huitt (Jun 23, 2007)

I would liked to have read his article but my german is a little rusty.


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

must be really rusty...thats dutch, dawg.


----------



## S_Huitt (Jun 23, 2007)

Translate for us please.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Qoute,must be really rusty...thats Dutch.That REALLY MADE ME LAUGH!!


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

m6 is sick looking,but not a fan of the demo inspired downtube on the rocky


----------



## hazylogic (Dec 20, 2006)

i like both of them badboys. Although when you said RM flatland i figured it would be a bmx. nice colour - crunchy nut yellow?


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

A lot of work was put in to make it as ugly as possible :eekster:


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

drooooooooooool ....


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

:eekster: :eekster::eekster::eekster::eekster:


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

very unique design for the RM, and the ibis is neat!


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

great, right when i get a rmx rocky rolls out a newer, improved prototype. doh!


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

S_Huitt said:


> Translate for us please.


Sorry dude, I just speak German. The M-6 is straight sexy. I got to see one up close and personal about a month ago in Leogang, Austria.










The jury is still out on the Rocky....


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

The Flatland seems like a dedicated DH machine, while the RMX is more versatile IMO.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

*Actually, it's called the "Flatline".*

Just a correction.....the new Rocky bike is called the Flatline. Trust me on that.

As for the versatility, I'd say the Flatline is gonna make the RMX obsolete in the lineup eventually.

EB

Pic of wade's proto at crankworx.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

It's called the *FLATLINE*.


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

the raw frame looks ALOT better.


----------



## StonedGorilla (May 31, 2007)

k-stein said:


> the raw frame looks ALOT better.


i second that. the yellow one looks pretty weird in my opinion. but either way, its a pretty sick bike, as well as the m6.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

That Rocky Mountain looks pretty sick imo...


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)

looks like adjustable geo.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

from what i heard its ajdustable so you can fit single crowns without screwing the geo.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

ebxtreme said:


> Just a correction.....the new Rocky bike is called the Flatline. Trust me on that.
> 
> As for the versatility, I'd say the Flatline is gonna make the RMX obsolete in the lineup eventually.
> 
> ...


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

ebxtreme said:


> Just a correction.....the new Rocky bike is called the Flatline. Trust me on that.


Definately makes sense, not sure why anywone would name a DH bike "Flat Land". doesn't quite seem fitting


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Nick. said:


> drooooooooooool ....


My friend Scott just got one of those. He brews his own beer at his house, so he got the frame painted Guinness Foam. Here are some pictures of it...
https://nationalmountainbike.com/board/showthread.php?t=2317

It looks ten times better in person. Although not heavy by any means, I found it a bit heavier than I thought it would be. Scott says it's quite responsive on the trail.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

couple more.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

They could have made the toptube a lot lower for more standover IMO.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very nice


Nick. said:


> drooooooooooool ....


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

konut said:


> couple more.


really sexy, but since its a Rocky its probably gonna be quite heavy.


----------



## DHS (Jan 14, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> My friend Scott just got one of those. He brews his own beer at his house, so he got the frame painted Guinness Foam. Here are some pictures of it...
> http://nationalmountainbike.com/board/showthread.php?t=2317
> 
> It looks ten times better in person. Although not heavy by any means, I found it a bit heavier than I thought it would be. Scott says it's quite responsive on the trail.


your friend scott got the standard mojo. the one from interbike is the SL model.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

The down tube looks like someone cased a ladder bridge...really, really hard.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

The rocky is sick! I like the color of the single crown version.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

i know its sounds daft but the downtube looks sorta like a crud catcher already designed in.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

The new rocky looks ugly and the frame design is going to hold alot of mud right around the shock, the worst area, its harder to remove and wears out the shock seals faster. The ibis looks great though.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

And would you look at that! the Flatline will be using the LC2R suspension design! Is Thrustlink dead?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> The new rocky looks ugly and the frame design is going to hold alot of mud right around the shock, the worst area, its harder to remove and wears out the shock seals faster.


Not to mention all the bearings... I went to Whistler this summer, got caught in the rain for 2 days, and the bearings on the seatstays of my Switch rusted solid. :madmax: Now there's at least 4 more bearings to destroy in one spot!!! :eekster:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

me likey


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I think it looks like a turd. It might ride real nice but its ugly.


----------



## fakewade (Oct 9, 2004)

A vid for all you Rocky friends or foes!

http://bigbike-magazine.com/index.php?module=bigbike&action=News&ido=246


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

What are these? I'm talking about the dark green aluminum ones in the front. They look great.










EDIT: those appear to be the new Mallets. Apparantly CB is also coming out with 10 (10?!?!) headsets, and two external bearing cranksets, in addition to taking over production of the Speedball post from Maverick.

https://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/13187.0.html


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/crank-brothers-reinvents-wheel-headset-12276


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

The RM looks a little like my old frame after casing a gap really bad. Im sure it rides great though and the rear triangle looks much more substantial than the old thrustlink design. Im having trouble understanding how the linkage on top works. Anyone have a closeup?


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

dirtydownhill said:


> Im having trouble understanding how the linkage on top works. Anyone have a closeup?


It's the same linkage design as the new slayers - LC2R is they're acronym for it.

EB


----------



## Spastik Slingkee (Nov 22, 2005)

WOW, the Flatline is Beautiful!

but, does anybody know the bottom bracket height?


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Who cares about it? It looks so good I would buy one just to cruise around the city


----------

